# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.27.07

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.07**HiSilicon Tab:*Released *Remove Huawei ID*, *Get bootloader code* features for Huawei:*♦ MATE 10 / ALP-AL00 / ALP-TL00 / ALP-L09 / ALP-L29
♦ MATE 10 PRO / BLA-A09 / BLA-L09 / BLA-L29 / BLA-TL00 / BLA-AL00
♦ Honor V10 / BKL-AL00 / BKL-AL20 / BKL-TL00 (in a test mode)**Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Mobiwire Sakari* (MT6572) *♦ Verykool S5025* (MT6580)*QCOM Tab:*Added *Remove FRP* operation for the following ZTE devices:*♦ Axon 7 Mini
♦ B2017G*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Video tutorial:    Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

